# Supprimer toutes les photos de l'application Photos



## mashgau (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

Après avoir importé un gros paquet de photos sur mon Ipad pendant les vacances (usage videur de carte / visionneuse ma fois bien pratique jusque là !), et après les avoir "déchargées" sur mon Mac, je ne trouve pas de moyen de toutes les supprimer sur l'Ipad.

Auriez-vous une solution ? (autre que des supprimer une par une si possible :rateau. J'ai dû louper quelque chose, c'est incompréhensible que ça ne soit pas faisable !

J'ai essayé une synchronisation dans un dossier photo vide sur le Mac, mais ça ne fait rien.

D'avance merci pour votre aide.


----------

